# Passat V Avensis (Specific Comparison)



## gocall01 (14 May 2007)

Going to buy a (family) car this week.
The specific choice has been narrowed down to 2 cars.

*Passat, 05, 1.9 TDI 100BHP Comfortline.*
It is a black saloon, with 50K miles on the clock.
€18,500

*Avensis, 04, 2.0L Diesel.*
It is an olive silver liftback(hatchback), with 40K miles on the clock.
€19,900

I have test driven both and feel the Passat is more a drivers car while the Avensis is more a comfortable cruising car.

Tax and insurance will cost the same for both machines.
The timing belt service is nearly €200 more expensive on the Passat.

I have searched and read some of the feedback given on both cars on previous threads.
Getting the feeling that there is a lot of issues with the Passat and as usual the Avensis (Toyota) is nigh on bullet proof!

I would appreciate anyones opinion and feedback for each car and their choice and reasons for them.

Cheers!


----------



## Sunster (14 May 2007)

I would not have thought that 100bhp diesel would be enough to make the passat a drivers car. I think for the size of car you should be thinking of the 130 bhp model. The avensis at least has 125bhp which would make a big difference and I guess would be better equiped than the comfortline passat which is really basic spec.
I get the feeling your heart wants the passat but your head is telling you the Avensis. Out of those two I'd go for the avensis


----------



## Frank (14 May 2007)

At that mileage insist that they do a timing belt service on both cars or the deal is off.

Is the passat a new shape or old shape.

I would try a test drive in one of these, before making a decision.
[broken link removed] 

The 130 bhp 6 speed I have is fantastic.

The Avensis is boring and they are due a new generation diesel very soon.


----------



## gocall01 (14 May 2007)

Sunster said:


> I would not have thought that 100bhp diesel would be enough to make the passat a drivers car. I think for the size of car you should be thinking of the 130 bhp model. The avensis at least has 125bhp which would make a big difference and I guess would be better equiped than the comfortline passat which is really basic spec.
> I get the feeling your heart wants the passat but your head is telling you the Avensis. Out of those two I'd go for the avensis


 
You have pretty much hit the nail on the head here I suppose.
I did think the Passat (a comfortline, which is a step above the base model as far as I understand) was a very nice car to drive, more responsive and with less body roll.
The Avensis is the Aura model which is the basic model but even though it costs more and is a year older, it has lower mileage and the Toyota name.
The head is winning at present...


----------



## Stephenkelly (15 May 2007)

Try and go for the Highline model - Much more spec but shouldnt cost much more second hand


----------



## CHARLIE27 (15 May 2007)

I just don't know where to start! My husband & I Bought the Sportline Passat we have two babies! u said family car the Passat is great Boot has good space! compare them to the Avensis I personally think theres a hugh difference ie on real roads the Passat feels much stronger, suspension etc. U can feel every bump in the Avensis & the feeling of been tossed about in the Avensis.  I know i'm a woman & don't know the correct break horse power etc but where would u b going with all that in Ireland.  U speed-up to go no where.  Passat better looking, more comfortable!  

Charlie


----------



## Mad_Lad (16 May 2007)

Hi Charlie27. It's good you come here for advice, If you don't know anything about cars then here is a good place to start. Would I be correct in saying that it is the new model passat? The boot in the passat is huge. The power of the avensis would be better I think not for speed, but for driveability. The car is too big for 104bhp. More power means you will be able to climb hills easier, overtake more SAFELY, which you will do from time to time and more power means you can do it in safer time with less danger. Some people don't seem to get this point! You will be able to overtake on the motorway easier, and when people pull out from the left lane in front of you you will be able to get up to speed quicker. Also I think the avensis would be a better buy because I think they are more reliable than the passats. The new models seem to be giving trouble. I have an 02 passat and think it's rubbish apart from engine. Too much trouble and costs too much to repair! Haven't got a spin in the new one, sure they look nice! Anyway take a good spin in the two it's up to you in the end! If it's the old model passat go for the toyota for sure!


----------



## RS2K (16 May 2007)

Mad_Lad said:


> Hi Charlie27. It's good you come here for advice, If you don't know anything about cars then here is a good place to start. Would I be correct in saying that it is the new model passat? The boot in the passat is huge. The power of the avensis would be better I think not for speed, but for driveability. The car is too big for 104bhp. More power means you will be able to climb hills easier, overtake more SAFELY, which you will do from time to time and more power means you can do it in safer time with less danger. Some people don't seem to get this point! You will be able to overtake on the motorway easier, and when people pull out from the left lane in front of you you will be able to get up to speed quicker. Also I think the avensis would be a better buy because I think they are more reliable than the passats. The new models seem to be giving trouble. I have an 02 passat and think it's rubbish apart from engine. Too much trouble and costs too much to repair! Haven't got a spin in the new one, sure they look nice! Anyway take a good spin in the two it's up to you in the end! If it's the old model passat go for the toyota for sure!



More torque climbs hills easier, and pulls harder in gear.


----------



## CHARLIE27 (17 May 2007)

Alright, Jeus! Gocall01, I was describing the new Passat sorry, but r the VW not a better car, stronger and resale value better!  Listen, good luck I'm the last person that could tell you obviously!


----------



## john m (17 May 2007)

VW cars give the impression of being solid but I doubt they are anywhere near as bulletproof as a Toyota and in particular the Avensis. In terms of engine and reliability the Avensis would beat the Passat in every way. The Avensis will also hold its value better (too many passats on the road, makes too much choice for prospective buyers which drives down values). Look at the example at the top of the posts and that is fairly representative of the two cars. I would go for the Avensis everytime.


----------



## gocall01 (18 May 2007)

I suppose one other thing I should have mentioned was the Avensis was with a main dealer and the Passat was with a smaller local crew.
The Avensis therefore has a 12 month parts & sevice guarantee, the VW had not.

Also my impression is that Toyotas are bullet proof (or at least have the bullet defection properties of Wonder Woman).
My father had a Toyota Cessceda (spelling?) for 15 years and it never gave him any trouble.
The resale value of the Toyota is better IMO also but we will be running this into the ground so that is not an issue for us.

Anyway, the decision has been made and we went for the Avensis after getting another few quid knocked off and the usual new mats, full tank & back bumper respray!

Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## Firefly (18 May 2007)

gocall01 said:


> I suppose one other thing I should have mentioned was the Avensis was with a main dealer and the Passat was with a smaller local crew.
> The Avensis therefore has a 12 month parts & sevice guarantee, the VW had not.
> 
> I would be tempted to buy an Avensis without a warranty over a Passat with one, but as it's the other way around, no contest...Avensis for me


----------



## el diablo (6 Jun 2007)

it would always be the Passat for me.    it's a far classier car....


----------

